# Construction Zone Speed Limit question



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Being completely serious, I am just curious to know if Construction Zone speed limits are in effect 24 hours a day until they are eventually removed.

The reason that I ask is that a few years ago, I commuted to college on RT 2 in Central Mass. There was quite of bit of highway construction going on...but at night I noticed that other drivers weren't slowing even a little while driving through these zones. I generally keep my speed on the highway between 5-10 over. These zones had a limit of 45 MPH to which I responded with 50 MPH on cruise control. Cars were whizzing past me at normal (excessive) speeds. I assume that to be safe, one should assume they are 24 hours a day limitations.

Also, after the job had been completed the signs remained there for a good 4-6 weeks. I'm saying that there were NO construction vehicles in the area during the day or at night. Should I assume someone forgot to take the signs down or continue to be a pylon in the highway for everyone else?


----------

